# Pompano 120 on sale at WM for $399



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

I couldnt believe my eyes when I went in. West Marines got a sale on the pompano 120 for 400 starting in a couple days. Im not affilliated with them in any way but I wanted to give you guys a heads up incase anyones in the Market. The pompano 120 appears to be a splashed hull of the tarpon and pescadore.

I bought that and an echo 150 ff for $520 after tax...Id be hard-pressed to beat THAT on CL.


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

*kayak*

Would this kayak be suitable for a trip into the gulf? Say snapper fishing? I have an OK scrambler, but I don't like the seat. It's too narrow for my butt :thumbup: I wanna sell my scrambler and upgrade to something nice, but might take a mid-grade step to this kayak and see how it does before I drop some major money on a really expensive yak.

How do you think this yak compares to my scrambler? I know, obective question and hard to answer, but I need some help! Thanks!


----------



## AustinFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the yak. I'm way over in Texas, but I was checking out the forum since we are planning a trip to Pensacola later this summer. 

Eric


----------



## bigezvol (Jun 7, 2012)

I have been looking for my first YAK and saw this in their flier i received in the mail last week. I have been researching for a few weeks and this doese seem like a helluva deal... rigged out rather well. Of course you will need to grab a seat as this doesn't appear to come with one.

I live in New Orleans and woudl be using it in bayous, marshy areas, small rivers and lakes.... maybe a trip to grande isle now and again.

Jeff


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

The Pompano, Pescador and the Pre 2009 Tarpon 120 are the same kayak under different names. Perception and Wilderness Systems are owned by Confluence Water Sports. Perception bought the molds from WS and started making the Pescador and now the Pompano for the big box stores. It is a proven fishing platform that should give you years of good service. Yes you will have to find a seat if you choose to go with the Pompano.
Tight Lines.


----------



## kurbowicz (Jun 12, 2012)

*this kayak*



bigezvol said:


> I have been looking for my first YAK and saw this in their flier i received in the mail last week. I have been researching for a few weeks and this doese seem like a helluva deal... rigged out rather well. Of course you will need to grab a seat as this doesn't appear to come with one.
> 
> I live in New Orleans and woudl be using it in bayous, marshy areas, small rivers and lakes.... maybe a trip to grande isle now and again.
> 
> Jeff


I just bought this at west marine up here in ct. Yes, you should spend the 50 or so for the seat while getting it. I tested it today on a calm river and i really need the seat. otherwise it is a serious bang for your buck. i highly recomend.


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

Going to pick up mine tomorrow! :thumbup:! I've been fishing out of my old frenzy for a few months now and wasn't planning on upgrading until next year. However this deal was way too good to pass up. Anyone have any seat recommendations?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Placed my order last night cant wait


----------



## bigezvol (Jun 7, 2012)

picked mine up yesterday... couldnt wait to get it wet so i dropped it in the pool! My daughter had fun.


----------



## AustinFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

When I called WM they said they were backordered and agreed to sell the the Pescador at the $399 price. It's yellow instead of tan, but doesn't matter to me. Went to my local store and picked it up yesterday. Went out on the lake and absolutely loved this kayak. Thanks to mxracer19 for the original post.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

AustinFJ said:


> When I called WM they said they were backordered and agreed to sell the the Pescador at the $399 price. It's yellow instead of tan, but doesn't matter to me. Went to my local store and picked it up yesterday. Went out on the lake and absolutely loved this kayak. Thanks to mxracer19 for the original post.


 

How did u get em to sell it for 399 thats a 600 dollar yak


----------



## AustinFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> How did u get em to sell it for 399 thats a 600 dollar yak


Since he had no idea when he could get the Pompano I just asked and he said sure. Maybe just my lucky day, but worth a shot if anyone else is having trouble getting a Pompano.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

AustinFJ said:


> Since he had no idea when he could get the Pompano I just asked and he said sure. Maybe just my lucky day, but worth a shot if anyone else is having trouble getting a Pompano.


Hmm wut store was it and do u know the guys name cuz i went down there earlier and had no luck at it and could it have been a dislpay? ?


----------



## AustinFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> Hmm wut store was it and do u know the guys name cuz i went down there earlier and had no luck at it and could it have been a dislpay? ?


I purchased it at the Austin, TX store and they had to order it in, only took a week. Before going in I did call WM direct and the guy (can't remember his name) I spoke with there also agreed to the $399 for the Pescador, but couldn't do the free ship to store so I went in and negotiated locally. You might try calling direct, if your close the shipping probably wouldn't be much.

I got on this site because I am planning a trip to Pensacola later this summer and wanted to get some info since I have not really fished salt water much. 

Good Luck,
Eric


----------



## joecatdiesel (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the post, I ordered mine last week and it came in Friday night. Saturday I caught two reds and burned no "FUEL"


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

AustinFJ said:


> I purchased it at the Austin, TX store and they had to order it in, only took a week. Before going in I did call WM direct and the guy (can't remember his name) I spoke with there also agreed to the $399 for the Pescador, but couldn't do the free ship to store so I went in and negotiated locally. You might try calling direct, if your close the shipping probably wouldn't be much.
> 
> I got on this site because I am planning a trip to Pensacola later this summer and wanted to get some info since I have not really fished salt water much.
> 
> ...


Well i called the 1-800 number n talked to them and they said i was looking at another 2-3weeks before mine would arive so i asked about the pescador and the guy said tlk to cutomer service they should be able to make that decision so he transfered me and the c.s guy acted like he didnt wanna tlk and said it a decision the store has to make. So i stopped by today and tlked to the manager and told him the deal and he said that he dont think he could do it for that price but he did find the store in panama city had in stuffed in the back and they are gonna have it in pensacola be4 they close..cant wait went from 2-3 weeks to tonight..


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

Took mine out for the first time yesterday evening and I had a blast :thumbup: Of course anything is an improvement from my frenzy. It was amazing to paddle and the boat actually go straight! Caught a nice flounder and a handful of white trout. I need a new seat though bad! The one I used in my frenzy doesn't have enough back support in the pompano. Here is mine.


----------



## AustinFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> Well i called the 1-800 number n talked to them and they said i was looking at another 2-3weeks before mine would arive so i asked about the pescador and the guy said tlk to cutomer service they should be able to make that decision so he transfered me and the c.s guy acted like he didnt wanna tlk and said it a decision the store has to make. So i stopped by today and tlked to the manager and told him the deal and he said that he dont think he could do it for that price but he did find the store in panama city had in stuffed in the back and they are gonna have it in pensacola be4 they close..cant wait went from 2-3 weeks to tonight..


NICE :thumbup: I have really enjoyed this kayak so far. I'll be in Florida late July.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow! Just bought a pescador at academy today. Paid 499. It does have a pretty good seat though so I guess I'll hold on to it.


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't see this thread in time to ask if they would sell the Pescador 12 for the same price. I tried all the WM's in Destin, Pcola, and Panama City the last week but no one had a Pompano 120, was a day late a couple times. Anyways, when calling WM in Panama City Beach she said she had a display model Ocean Kayak Scrambler or Prowler that she would let go for $400 or $500 respectively. Long story short wound up at wrong WM in Panama City, but they had a brand new OK Scrambler XT Angler in the back and she honored the price. So I guess it's hard to complain, but still I would've liked the Pompano because I used to own a Tarpon 160i a few years ago and loved the design.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought min a few months back and paid $500. Well worth it. Love kayak fishing. I am saving to upgrade to a PA next year but I font plan on getting rid of my pomp 12'. Great yak for the money.


----------



## efing001 (May 31, 2011)

*Seat*

Any one find a great seat for this pompm120? I'm picking mine up tomorrow and I don't want to waste any money or time not fishing!


----------



## AustinFJ (Jun 6, 2012)

efing001 said:


> Any one find a great seat for this pompm120? I'm picking mine up tomorrow and I don't want to waste any money or time not fishing!


Austin Kayak has several seats www.ack.com I think a few people on here have the Gone Fishin seat. I tried both that one and the Skwoosh Voyager with air flow back. The Swoosh is much more comfortable IMO, but it doesn't have the rod holder or tackle box if you want that option. 

Eric


----------

